# Terrova, or not to Terrova



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

OK; here's my story (and I'm stickin' to it !) LOL

I've been working on trying to improve the trolling in wind and waves, as my current setup is a 9.9 2-stroke kicker, with tiller, next to my 140HP main motor on a 20' Sea Nymph GLS. Because the transom cutout is wide enough, I have the motor mounted right next to the main motor, but no steering linkage. I just ordered the link-bar from Cabela's, so that's my next move to be able to steer from the helm. It's STILL a chore to go lean over the splashwell in bigger waves to adjust the throttle on the kicker, but I don't want to rig it to the console with remote hookups and another control box. Fortunately, it's electric start, so I don't have to lean over and pull-start it.

I was thinking of getting a 60# thrust, or more, bow-mount electric trolling motor, maybe 24V, and co-pilot/auto pilot, to use as a bow thruster to steer, and then leave the 9.9 running in a straight-ahead fashion as propulsion, supplemented with the bow-mount motor for steering and fine-tuning speed control.

After discussion with a couple of other OGF'ers (including a pro who shall remain nameless LOL), it was suggested to ditch the 9.9, get a 101 Terrova I-pilot, and be done with it. I am not Ft. Knox here, but it seems that the Terrova, plus 3 good size 29 or size 31 deep-cycle batteries, plus a 3-bank charger are gonna mean a second-mortgage to the tune of about $2500 to rig that up.

Anybody else on a tighter budget (or just cheap, like me!) that has solved this situation? I thought maybe a Minn Kota V2 powerdrive, with auto-pilot, at 24v with a 60" shaft, could save me about $600, but don't wanna go cheaping out and wishing I had just bit the bullet, and spend my 1st Communion money. I'm not a Lund/Ranger-type boater, either, but I buy no-less-than the best when I buy new (which is why I usually buy used). 

It's not a prime-time to buy used (Spring, even though there's 5" of snow on the ground here), but used units DO show up occasionally, and if somebody at OGF has a Minn Kota 101, with I-pilot, etc., PM me!

Any other suggestions?


thanks


:T:T:T


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

My opinion is go with the ipilot and keep the kicker incase...my buddy has a 9.9 and the terrova 24 volt 80lb thrust on his 1850 ranger and to me the kicker is difficult to get the speed perfect either doing .8 or 1.7 when you wanna do 1.1-1.3 gps speed. Now the ipilot has a crusie control feature set it on the speed you want and its going to be real close if not dead on, its a piece of cake trolling down wind set the auto pilot and go with the cruise on and ur set. Its a ton of money but if you love to fish its a awesome tool to have. I vote go for it and dont look back


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I know people with Powerdrive with Ipilot and they are happy with it. I think the biggest they make is 74# thrust in 24 volt. He has it on a Luny Tyee with a couple group 31 batteries works well for him. The Terrova has a different mount than the Powerdrive but if it has ipilot it will operate the same, they do have different foot pedal but with ipilot you don't need it. 

I personally wouldn't ditch the kicker having it for thrust is nice especially when fishing long days or trying to make turns in wind the electric can only do so much for you when your in the ditch trying to make turns having the steering bar will work well. 

I have a 9.9 kicker with tie by to my big motor and 101 terrova I have and can battle any condition thrown at me it's the ideal setup for any fishing really. 

I have a broken 101 Terrova if you want to spend the money to get it rebuilt and and add Ipilot, it would cost much less than new to make that happen, Ravenna marine rebuilds them. Figured I would throw it out there, or if your a handy guy you could do it yourself just order new parts from minn kota.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you looked into a power trim and tilt and remote controls for your 9.9?

I would never get rid of my gas kicker in favor of an Electric only under any circumstances.

I could never troll for salmon, steelhead, Musky with an electric only. I have both and need both


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Just buy the 80lb terrova ipilot and be happy. If you cast as well the power drive has no foot pedal just a remote if equiped witb ipilot and it goes up to 70lb thrust. I upgraded to a powerdrive ipilot and thought it was a pain cause there are times I needed to use the foot pedal. I sold it and bought a 80lb terrova pilot and love it.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

IF I ditch the 9.9, and go Terrova I-pilot, my concern would be the amount of reserve capacity, in a pinch, to drive back to shore on the Terrova if it were 24V vs. 36V.

I know the 36V setup would have more longevity, but that's the price differencial that I'd be considering for the advantage. Likewise, with no kicker, the extra power of the 101 would probably keep me headed in the right direction more than a lighter-duty powerdrive.

thanks


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have the I-pilot and a kicker. Couldn't be happier...the spot lock alone is worth it...
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

im getting one on my new rig and adding my 9.9 also im going to use both terrova as auto pilot and power with the 9.9 I think all terrova's are 36v systems at least mine is.but I got the 101 maybe the smaller thrust are different


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

powrguy said:


> IF I ditch the 9.9, and go Terrova I-pilot, my concern would be the amount of reserve capacity, in a pinch, to drive back to shore on the Terrova if it were 24V vs. 36V.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


In a pinch on Erie I don't think I want to count on my electric to get me out of it, 24V or 36V. I don't think anyone else does either.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I use a 9.9 kicker and my V2 Powerdrive with an I-Pilot to steer my Lund while trolling Lake Erie. Precise speed control and auto pilot steering are priceless when fighting a fish and baiting hooks. I let the kicker provide some of the push at idle speed (straight ahead ) and use the electric for steering control and fine tuning the speed. I can troll all day with this 75LB - 24 volt, Powerdrive motor and two series 31 Optima batteries. The I-Pilot is fine for open water but for bass fishing style casting control you may want to stay with the Auto-Pilot plus the foot control. You cannot have both control systems with the I-Pilot on the V2 Power Drive. The hand held remote is your only control. If you go with the Terrova you can have both the remote for the I-Pilot and the foot control.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I use the trollmaster II on my kicker. Best upgrade that I have put on my boat.No more jumping back to the boat to get the correct speed on the tiller handle.The control box is sitting just inches from my hand for the slightest adjustment.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1159878

Cabelas has a couple steering connectors. I use the cheaper $33 quick connector. Works wonderful.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd stick with the kicker and save for the terrova of your dreams. You gotta have a kicker on erie.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

There are more options with the Terrova. The I-Pilot Link looks to be loaded with more than just the I-Pilot. Yeah the cost is UP there, But the rewards in ease of use and routes/way points saved and automatically followed are massive.Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## slushfish (Mar 4, 2013)

X10- don't ditch the kicker. I had 9.9 w troll master. Worked grt. Added terrova 80 and use it way more than I ever thought I would. This will be my third yr with it and I'm still coming up with different ways to use it. The 80 is 24v, works fine on my 196 Fish master. Slushfish


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, based on multiple inputs here and elsewhere, I've installed the steering link bar from Cabela's between the 9.9 kicker and the 140HP main, and I'm gonna try that for awhile. I am giving up the convienience and precise control of the Terrova (for now), and expect that down the road I'll get an electric bowmount (maybe Terrova, maybe PowerDrive), and then spring for a couple Diehard Platinum 31's, onboard charger, and have either auto-pilot, I-pilot, etc. to get more precise control. I just wanna get the boat in the water now, and start FISHING.

I probably will replace the floor in my Sea Nymph 195GLS this fall/winter coming up, and can modify the bow area storage for two batteries and the charger, and also remove/modify the bow rails to accomodate a bow-mount trolling motor, also. I run two batteries now (both located in the rear, under the splashwell, and would probably change to one main battery in the back, and the two deep-cycle batteries in the front, if I install the bow-mount trolling motor).

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## mschulte (Mar 29, 2013)

I have the 60" 24v Powerdrive, I do not have a kicker, i can get about 1.5 without a Bag from my etec, or about 1.0 with a single bag. Either way i just allow the bow mount to steer on the Ipilot and slight speed control. Works well for me.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

How big is your boat? What weight?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> im getting one on my new rig and adding my 9.9 also im going to use both terrova as auto pilot and power with the 9.9 I think all terrova's are 36v systems at least mine is.but I got the 101 maybe the smaller thrust are different


That's what I would like to do with mine. 8hp and terrova 101 

Note, there are 24v terrovas


----------

